# !!! existing preserved libs [РЕШЕНО]

## KVF

Не обновлялся 2 месяца (на то были причины) , при попытке обновить ОС  нарвался на это -

```
The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=net-libs/wvstreams-4.6.1_p14-r1 ~amd64

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] n

!!! The following updates are masked by LICENSE changes:

- app-arch/unrar-5.7.5::gentoo (masked by: unRAR license(s))

A copy of the 'unRAR' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/unRAR'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- virtual/pam-0-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Mikle Kolyada <zlogene@gentoo.org> (2019-10-16)

# not needed due to openpam removal. Please

# update your packages running emerge with the

# --changed-deps option if you have problems

# with your system.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Лицензию для unRAR добавил , пакет pam-0-r1 размаскировал, теперь вот что вылетает - 

```
!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1d-r2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libevent_openssl-2.1.so.6.0.2 (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4.8.7 (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4)

 *  - /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libevent_openssl-2.1.so.6.0.2 (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtNetwork.so.4.8.7 (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.7-r4)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

```

Подскажите что необходимо сделать ?[/b]

----------

